# Forum in English  > News  > Internet  >  1 Awesome Gmail tip You Don’t Know about. Seriously.

## Muffler

Just about when I thought I got everything out of Gmail, I discovered my top favorite feature. We have published over 30 tools in Gmail RoundUp 1 and almost 80 tools and tips in Gmail RoundUp 2 but never mentioned anything similar to this one. Tribute for this one goes to my ‘_I am not into computers_‘ type girlfriend.

Let’s say that your email address is ‘[email protected]’, basically everything sent to any of the following email addresses will be forwarded to your primary email.


[email protected][email protected][email protected]        …
    …[email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected]        …
        …[email protected] And that’s not all, you can place as many dots as you want, it can be even something like ‘[email protected]’ and you’ll still get it on ‘[email protected]’
 Additionally, I just also found out that you can embed random text to your email ID using ‘+’ sign. That is to say  ‘GeorgeBush+_anythingyouwant_@gmail.com’ can be used as your email address, as well.


*Ok I got it. Now what ?*

*1. One email for every purpose*
 Instead of using different email addresses for various purposes (work, school, friends, etc.) you can use different variations of your Gmail and filter incoming mails by ’sent to’ address. For instance, all incoming mail sent to ‘[email protected]’ can be put to folder ‘work’, messages sent to ‘[email protected]’ can be put to ‘friends’, ‘[email protected]’ can be used for newsletters, and so on.


*2. Track/Block spammers*
 When signing up for some website, say _thatwebsite_.com, you can add _thatwebsite_ to your Gmail user ID (eg. GeorgeBush+_thatwebsite_@gmail.com). This way you can block your subscription whenever you want and even identify those websites that distribute your email address to spammers.
 More Tips? Surprise me in the comments.

(c)http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/1-aweso...out-seriously/

----------

